

The Downsides of Being Your Own Boss - KMinshew1
http://www.prettyyoungprofessional.com/work/downsides-of-being-your-own-boss.html

======
electromagnetic
The downside of being my own boss? I can't fire myself and hire someone who I
know would be more productive and competent.

------
acavoulacos
Love that this article tackled the downsides of being your own boss - so many
articles focus on the positives (managing your own hours, etc) that it's nice
to see a fresh perspective

